

LIFX shipping its bulbs after taking Kickstarter by storm - tbull007
http://www.brw.com.au/p/entrepreneurs/lifx_shipping_its_bulbs_after_taking_mR6vfA4mUZRlxJP2EsA4mK

======
tbull007
I remember when LIFX launched on KickStarter last year, there was a storm of
comment on HN, basically saying that it was a scam and shouldn't be allowed
anymore. It did seem to kick off changes to KickStarter's policies which were
probably well overdue.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4537340](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4537340)

Anyway, I defended them at the time (disclaimer, I know two of the founders),
it's great to see them do what everyone thought they couldn't and bring a
product to launch within all the relevant legislation.

Congrats!

